# Hooks on flutter spoons



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I ordered in some flutter spoons and want to solder some straight shank hooks to them. Before I mess a few up, do you use regular solder or silver solder? Thinking of using spinner bait stinger hooks on them. Any help or ideas? Thanks in advance..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I do this a lot. I've made thousands of pinmins and larger jigging spoons. I always try to find smaller diam. solder with "some" silver content. Seems to work best and gives a lasting shine if you don't paint. Also, I don't like "flux" solder, I use an acid based liquid cleaner as flux and put a dab on the blade and hook where the hook is clamped to it. Also, bronzed hooks are "very hard"(no matter how "clean" they are) to get solder to adhere to. I usually use the gold plated hooks. After rereading and thinking abt this, I assume you're shooting for a lure similar to a Johnson Silver Minnow, or something like this:







. In that case, you will need a pretty substantial hook. The hook in the picture looks like it was pushed thru a hole on the end of the spoon and the eyelet screwed, or riveted to the middle? Again, soldering that type of hook is going to take something I've never been too successful doing. Hopefully some can chime in with add'l. ideas.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Tanks C.J. That's about what I want to do. I have some 1 1/2 and 2 inch willow blades and want to solder a hook to them. Just to try them in front of a small casting bobber. Maybe also use a small split shot in front of the spoon. I'm always messing with something and figure crappies, perch and gills just mite eat them up fishing weed edges.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I've soldered many, making a hard bead spoon, and i use regular solder & and gold hooks. Put them in laquer thinner a minute or so, and it cleans them up good. Can wipe solder to a nice shine, then, or paint the soldered area.


----------

